# What do i feed them?



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

What do i feed larder beetle larvae?


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Did you search google? This took me 3 minutes to find...

Hide and Larder Beetles, HYG-2104-95

Are you going to feed these to frogs?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

No im trying to get a cultre what would you feed a new culter??


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Read the link.........


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

I did but i dont have any of that stuff can i use dog chow???


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont mean to be a jerk, I really don't. But did you read that link I provided? This is the first paragraph from that link....

_Hide and larder beetles infest a wide variety of substances, especially those of animal origin. Both adults and larvae feed on cured meats, dried fish, cheeses, raw skins, hides, furs, feathers, hair, fish meal, dry dog and cat food, stored tobacco, stuffed animals, dead insects in wall voids, museum specimens, abandoned bird nests, dead rodents in wall partitions or chimneys, dead beehives, and even rat or mouse poison baits. Infestations are often hard to locate because beetles and larvae can migrate far from the original food source. _

Just curious.. What are you going to do with these? They seem like a pest.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If you are planning to use them as a feeder you should be aware that a lot of animals do not take the larva well due to the spines and hair. 

Ed


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

kawickstrom said:


> Just curious.. What are you going to do with these? They seem like a pest.


Well a friend of mine said they made a good clean up crew for vivaruims.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would not want those things in my house.

Why would you even be considering this insect???

There are 10 or more "bugs" that are much better to use as a "janitor".


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

~demon said:


> Well a friend of mine said they made a good clean up crew for vivaruims.


Well not in a moist or wet vivarium (like one where you keep frogs). In dry vivariums, the adults and larva will leave and get into a number of other food stuffs as well as damaging materials when they burrow into to pupate. 

As a further consideration, if the population gets high enough in the terraria, this species may attack animals. 

Ed


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

~demon said:


> What do i feed larder beetle larvae?


have you asked on your forum?
:


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

[i know these are pests i had them in my bed none goes in my bed without permission ] im going to get a spider cause i dont wanna have bugs in my bed agian


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

iridebmx said:


> have you asked on your forum?
> :


are you icanridebikes!!!? if so i need to p.m you no your not in trouble


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

~demon said:


> Well a friend of mine said they made a good clean up crew for vivaruims.


Well a cleanup crew they are, but not for vivariums. They are used mainly for cleaning the flesh off of rotting carcusses in order to prepare skeletons for preservation as they eat cured meats and leathers. Yeah nasty little creatures...


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

kawickstrom said:


> Well a cleanup crew they are, but not for vivariums. They are used mainly for cleaning the flesh off of rotting carcusses in order to prepare skeletons for preservation as they eat cured meats and leathers. Yeah nasty little creatures...


yep you can say that again gues what happened to me?the little buggers took residents n my bedit is fixed now


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

~demon said:


> yep you can say that again gues what happened to me?the little buggers took residents n my bedit is fixed now


You serious?

Just curious.. How did they get in your bed and you get rid of them?


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

kawickstrom said:


> You serious?
> 
> Just curious.. How did they get in your bed and you get rid of them?


oh boy its a loong story!okay so i left goldfish crackers in my bed[it also had a pink blanket that way i wouldnt get my feet stuck and the adult beetles could fly and get into the goldfish crackers and so they laid the eggs and then those ones grew and laid even more eggs and if you lifted up the mattress the blanket look like it crawled with the little buggers
and i still havent goten rid of them cuz they are still in the carpets and stuff but not in my bed thank god


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll probably get dinged for this, but I must ask, are you insane?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL......no, I believe age 12 or so....but to some people and cultures, that certainly qualifies.

EITHER way....diagnosis or not....can we place the thread in the "Best of" or "Funniest" archieves???


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

you had proboly bes get them buggers out of yer carpet as well! 

<insert sarcasm>
unles ofcorse your whole room is a viv.then i would suggest not steppin on yur frogs!

<end sarcasm>


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

iridebmx said:


> you had proboly bes get them buggers out of yer carpet as well!
> 
> <insert sarcasm>
> unles ofcorse your whole room is a viv.then i would suggest not steppin on yur frogs!
> ...


my basements a viv no seriously it has frogs beetles spiders and other stuff including a cat no im not insane


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

~demon said:


> oh boy its a loong story!okay so i left goldfish crackers in my bed[it also had a pink blanket that way i wouldnt get my feet stuck and the adult beetles could fly and get into the goldfish crackers and so they laid the eggs and then those ones grew and laid even more eggs and if you lifted up the mattress the blanket look like it crawled with the little buggers
> and i still havent goten rid of them cuz they are still in the carpets and stuff but not in my bed thank god


I bet your parents are thrilled haha


----------



## ~demon (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah they were not thrilled they made me do all the cleaning


----------

